# Regelmäßige MTB-Treffs



## wilde_kerle (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen! 
Gibt es in unserem Raum Treffpunkte, an denen sich immer MTBler zu Touren treffen? (z.B. Sonntags 10 Uhr Gülser Brücke) Ich bin meistens im Raum Koblenz S-Wald, Mosel hoch bis Brodenbach in den Wäldern und auf der Flur unterwegs.
Viele Grüsse und ein gutes Neues !


----------



## A.stromi (2. Januar 2007)

Morgen

Ich geb dir mal 2 Treffpunkte.

1. Samstags um 11.00 Uhr in Rüber auf dem Dorfplatz. 
Fahrten durch die Moselweinberge, Rübenacher Wald oder zum Laacher See. 
Dauer 2-4h je nach Wetterlage. Tempo wird angepast ca 15-20 Km.

2. Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr in Mayen am Stadion.
Fahrten durch die Mayener Wälder.
Dauer 2-3 h. Zügiges Tempo um 20 km wird aber auch angepast.

Grüße Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
wir fahren jeden Samstag. Im Winter nach Absprache im Sommer immer um 13:00H am Schloß Sayn. Schöne Touren in den Westerwald. Bei Interesse bitte melden, es ist auch ein Beitrag im Forum..
Torsten
(BrexbachG.)


----------



## privy (6. Januar 2007)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir fahren jeden Samstag. Im Winter nach Absprache im Sommer immer um 13:00H am Schloß Sayn. Schöne Touren in den Westerwald. Bei Interesse bitte melden, es ist auch ein Beitrag im Forum..
> Torsten
> (BrexbachG.)



hi,

was fahrt ihr den an tempo und hm? 

privy


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Januar 2007)

Hi,
danke für dein Interesse,
das Tempo ist variabel, kein Wettrennen!!, Höhenmeter je nach dem, machmal ist eine 500 hm Tour genauso anstrengend wie eine 1000 hm Tour.
Hängt von den Mitfahrern und der Witterung ab.
Ansonsten Mittel.
Tempo Mittel
Schwierigkeit Mittel.
Keine Profis aber auch keine Anfänger.
Gruß

Torsten


----------



## privy (6. Januar 2007)

tach auch,

vielleicht klappt eine mitfahrt an einen der folgenden samstagen, bin ja relativ schnell in bendorf von neuwied aus .


privy

ps. muß euch allerdings vorwarnen, berghoch bin ich immer hinten .


----------



## paddiee (4. Februar 2007)

hey,



mit gerade beim durchstöbern des forums hier gelandet.

@BrexbachG:
 Wollte fragen ob das mit den touren immernoch aktuell ist?

Komme nämlich selbst aus bendorf, damit ist es ziemleich praktisch wenn es in der nähe gleichgesinnte zum mitfahren gibt. 

Würde mich gerne mal einer tour anschließen. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. Februar 2007)

Hi,
im Winter sprechen wir uns grundsätzlich ab. 
Ansonsten immer Samstags 13:00 h am Schloß
Nächste Tour am Samstag 10.02.07 um 13:00 h am Schloß
Für 3-4 h ca 50 km.


----------



## paddiee (5. Februar 2007)

gut,

werde versuchen dabei zu sein, kann aber noch nichts versprechen.

bis dann gruß patrick


----------



## paddiee (7. Februar 2007)

hey ho,


so wollte nur bestätigen, dass ich am Samstag um 13:00 uhr am Schloß stehen werden.

bis dahin

gruß patrick


----------



## Andreas S. (9. Februar 2007)

privy schrieb:


> tach auch,
> 
> vielleicht klappt eine mitfahrt an einen der folgenden samstagen, bin ja relativ schnell in bendorf von neuwied aus .
> 
> ...


Hi privy,
schau doch mal am Samstag vorbei,dann bin ich am Ende der Truppe nicht so alleine. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privy (10. Februar 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hi privy,
> schau doch mal am Samstag vorbei,dann bin ich am Ende der Truppe nicht so alleine.
> Gruß Andreas



hi andreas, 
habe deinen beitrag gerade erst gesehen aber vielleicht klappt es bei einer der nächsten touren , lust hätte ich auf jeden fall dazu.

privy


----------

